# Is there a section here for Herding dogs? Penicillin and MDR1 question.



## Honeybee (Oct 16, 2002)

About 50% of herding dogs (according to the veterinary site I just read) have the MDR1 gene causing possibly lethal reactions to some medications.

There use to be sites with MDR1 safe medicine lists, they all seem to be gone and all I can find is dangerous medicine lists which seem very incomplete.

What I am trying to figure out is, is Penicillin safe for MDR1 dogs?

Any info is much appreciated. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

I have a border/Aussie and the only drugs I’ve heard about being a problem are:

*Drugs to avoid in dogs with the MDR1 gene mutation:* The tranquilizer acepromazine; a pain medication called butorphanol; the anti-cancer drugs doxorubicin, vinblastine and vincristine; the antibiotics erythromycin and rifampin; anti-parasitic drugs such as ivermectin (in high doses), milbemycin, moxidectin and selamectin; and the anti-diarrheal drug loperamide (Imodium).

http://www.vetstreet.com/dr-marty-becker/multidrug-sensitivity-what-you-need-to-know

On the other hand I don’t think I’ve ever given a dog penicillin. Amoxicillin and Clavamox but not penicillin.


----------



## Honeybee (Oct 16, 2002)

Thank you very much. I have used penicillin on a dog about 15 yrs ago with good success, I just cant find the info now or the safe MDR1 info. I know their lists are not complete, which is understandable in some ways. We had a lethal reaction to a Piperazine wormer about 20 yrs ago and I have heard of others who did too, but it's not on any lists that I can find either. I did finally find a working dog section here, right out in the open next to this board LOL
Thank you again for the info.


----------

